# A couple of dalessandroi plants.



## eteson (Mar 16, 2016)

I do not want to enter in the controversy about if it is a true species or not... The plants and the flowers are quite different from a regular besseae and the flowers much more long lasting.

I got my plants from Ecuador, both are divissions of wild collected plants. They arrived to my hands almost totally rotten but we managed to save a couple of them. They started from zero again so they would be considered as first bloom seedlings. love this species... o var.!


----------



## jacqi (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks very similar to the photo I just posted! Love the pouch!


----------



## trdyl (Mar 16, 2016)

Beautiful and great save!

I am not a lumper either.


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 16, 2016)

Fabulous!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2016)

Yay besseae, v. dalessandroi!


----------



## Hien (Mar 16, 2016)

really nice , I like dalessandroi a lot .
Any tip for us of how you save and grow the plant, Eliseo, so we can use the regimen to grow dalessandroi .


----------



## eteson (Mar 16, 2016)

To save them I followed the Tom K. advise: I put the remaining of the plants in loose sphagnum moss wet with RO water. I replaced the moss every two weeks and after 4 weeks or so new roots and shots started to emerge.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 16, 2016)

eteson said:


> To save them I followed the Tom K. advise: I put the remaining of the plants in loose sphagnum moss wet with RO water. I replaced the moss every two weeks and after 4 weeks or so new roots and shots started to emerge.



Wonderful to know!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 16, 2016)

I really need to get one of these, but I've had mixed success finding properly identified phrags, and these seem to be a little pricey for something I can't totally trust will be the real deal.

Whether or not this is actually a distinct species or simply a variety of besseae is not something I am necessarily qualified to weigh in on, but particularly if you compare plants on the extreme ends of the spectrum, there are easily identifiable characteristic that differentiate them. And those distinctions often carry through into its hybrids, with Phrag. Nicolle Tower (dalessandroi x longifolium) being a good example.

Those flowers are beautiful, glad you saved it.


----------



## Heather (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice ones!


----------



## eteson (Mar 16, 2016)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I really need to get one of these, but I've had mixed success finding properly identified phrags, and these seem to be a little pricey for something I can't totally trust will be the real deal.


I do have too much "dal" plants that actually are poor besseae. I think that some vendors are not able of distinguishing the true thing.

vendors that I know are selling the real thing:
Mundiflora.
Ecuagenera.
Tom Kalina.
Glen Decker.
Chuck Acker (I got a divission from him of the true thing).

But in any case it is much better to get the plants in flower, the plant would be more expensive but you really see what are you paying for.


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2016)

The bloom has a very spritely color and stance. I really
like it.


----------



## Hien (Mar 16, 2016)

eteson said:


> To save them I followed the Tom K. advise: I put the remaining of the plants in loose sphagnum moss wet with RO water. I replaced the moss every two weeks and after 4 weeks or so new roots and shots started to emerge.


 Sphagnum moss , that makes so much sense, all the besseaes and dalessandrois I owned , growing in a variety of different potting mediums died (I bought so many varieties , from Manrique, Ecuagenera, Chuck's divisions , nice beautiful ones, if i remember correctly , even the ones from Colombia from Rand.
They all went down hill slowly , The only one survives so far is one dalessandroi from Ecuagenera that I grow in sphagnum moss (not live sphagnum) .
I just got a few more dalessandroi from Glen this year... right now , I left them in the original mix that he grew them in . But i think pretty soon I will have to put them in sphagnum moss to keep them alive through summer hot weather here .


----------



## trdyl (Mar 16, 2016)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I really need to get one of these, but I've had mixed success finding properly identified phrags, and these seem to be a little pricey for something I can't totally trust will be the real deal.



I picked one up from Sam Tsui, Orchid Inn, Oct of 2014. It started blooming last month and am not a bit sorry I did. If you can bloom a besseae, you will not have any problems with these.


----------



## eteson (Mar 17, 2016)

Hien, once the plants started to recover I repoted them with my standard mix for Phrags (Bark + charcoal + Sphagnum @ 2/1/2). With this mix you would need to repot every year but it works fine for most part of the Phrags species and hybrids.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 17, 2016)

Very nice ones


----------



## eteson (Mar 19, 2016)

Update:


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 20, 2016)

Beautiful! I've been thinking of getting one of these from Ecuagenera, good to know their plants are the real thing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 20, 2016)

Are they always orange?


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2016)

Sexy flower


----------



## eteson (Mar 20, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Are they always orange?



Rick I have never seen a red d'alessandroi.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 20, 2016)

That is a spectacular plant and save.

Hope you plan on breeding x self.

Put me on your list if you do.


----------



## eteson (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you so much to everyone. I am very happy with this recovery. Both plants are extremely strong and the flowers are amazing... love the wild character... I made a x sib and also x self. I will treat both for polyploidy with oryzaline.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 23, 2016)

Bravo for saving these beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2016)

Congrats for saving these plants -- they are certainly rewarding you for your diligence. And thanks for the info!


----------

